

Erlang and XMPP at the Major League of Baseball - mickael
http://www.process-one.net/en/news/article/mlb_processone_xmpp_chat_system/

======
iamwil
This sounds more like a press announcement or a tooting of a company's own
horn more than anything informational. I'd like to have seen some discussion
of their implementation or design other than "we used erlang and we rocked."

------
dagmar
The source code and other information about the process-one server is
available here: <http://www.ejabberd.im/>

